# Panorama roof!!



## Mohanadhandola (Dec 15, 2018)

I just got a Rogue 2015 and noticed a cracking noise or a rattle coming off the panorama roof with each bump or sharp turn!
Any ideas?


----------



## Jhv357 (Apr 28, 2020)

There a You tube video about this..


----------

